# Badass Images



## Hellbound Hellhound (Jan 20, 2019)

This thread is not to be for the faint of heart.



 


 


 


 


 



Only the most formidable of images belong here.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Jan 20, 2019)

The image of me having sex withg ur mom. Get annihilated drumpfkin.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## JSGOTI (Jan 20, 2019)

Spoiler


----------



## Ghostapplesause (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## LofaSofa (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## verissimus (Jan 20, 2019)

Oscar Wildean said:


>



Where are both those from?


----------



## King Buzzo (Jan 20, 2019)

verissimus said:


> Where are both those from?


Pearl Jam's Do the Evolution


----------



## lil bitch (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Monsieur Guillotine (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Richardo Retardo (Jan 20, 2019)

Just some ones found at random


----------



## ForgedBlades (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Scarboroughgirl (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Kirito (Jan 20, 2019)

Spoiler: Giant nads within


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Outer Party Member (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Red Hood (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Wärring Ornac (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Coldgrip (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Un Platano (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Zaragoza (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Teri-Teri (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## korejapan 01 (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## SugarSnot (Jan 21, 2019)

I love this picture taken from the bottom of a crevice. The light shining down bouncing on the orangebrown rock makes it look like a dragon's eye.


 
Also this shot of an eruption from far away. Imagine being close to that monstrosity. Real intimidating.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## verissimus (Jan 21, 2019)

Technically not an image, but I'm sure you guys will get the point.


----------



## Polish Hot Dog (spicie) (Jan 21, 2019)

Skaven on suicide watch


----------



## Bogs (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Gorillagorillagorilla (Jan 21, 2019)

Pic I took in South Africa back in 2011. For reference, the snake is a black mamba


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Neet Tokusatsu (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## Coldgrip (Jan 21, 2019)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


>


For when you absolutely do not want to be hugged by anybody.


----------



## Red Hood (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Imperialist #348 (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Ashenthorn (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Foltest (Jan 23, 2019)

Swedish major Erik Bonde.
He had just got wounded by small arms fire in the congo crisis in 1961.


----------



## Gutpuke (Jan 27, 2019)




----------

